# [SOLVED] Problem mit eix nach update auf  0.12.4

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen ich habe da ein Problem mit eix.

Nach einem update auf eix 0.12.4 kommt bei update-eix nur noch folgendes:

```
vdr02 ~ # update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

void CacheTable::addCache(const char*, const char*, const char*, const char*, const std::string&, const std::map<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, std::less<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > >, std::allocator<std::pair<const std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > > > >*): Unknown cache 'none' for directory '/mnt/data/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de'

vdr02 ~ #
```

Nach etwas Rechereche im Internet habe ich folgendes gefunden: --> KLICK

Leider verstehe ich nun nicht so Recht, was ich wie bzw. wo, eintragen oder ändern soll.

Evtl. kann mir ja hier Jemand weiterhelfen.Last edited by 3PO on Sat Jul 05, 2008 9:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo 3PO,

ich verstehe das so, dass du in /etc/eixrc und/oder ~/.eixrc schauen sollst.

Dort gibt es scheinbar eine Option namens CACHE_METHOD, welche auf "none" gesetzt ist.

Bei der aktuellen EIX Version ist der Standard CACHE_METHOD=''

Und das gibts nicht mehr in der aktuellen EIX Version. Ergo muss es gelöscht bzw geändert werden ...

Dann sollte es wieder klappen.

[EDIT]

Evtl ist auch PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD oder OVERLAY_CACHE_METHOD gemeint.

Standard sind die bei mir auf:

PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD='metadata'

OVERLAY_CACHE_METHOD='parse|ebuild*'

----------

## 3PO

1000 Dank @ ConiKost,

nach dem ich dem Eintrag in /etc/eixrc von:

OVERLAY_CACHE_METHOD='none' auf OVERLAY_CACHE_METHOD='parse|ebuild*'

geädert habe, ging es wieder.

btw: der Eintrag: PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD='metadata' stand so schon drin.

```
vdr02 ~ # update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] "gentoo" /mnt/data/portage/ (cache: metadata)

     Reading 100%

[1] "gentoo-de" /mnt/data/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de (cache: parse|ebuild*)

     Reading  44% * QA Notice: The package gnome-extra/goal-0.3 still uses the broken debug.eclass                                                                                          55%                 * QA Notice: The package media-video/em8300-modules-cvs-20031209 still uses the broken debug.eclass                                                                                       100%

[2] "" /usr/local/portage (cache: parse|ebuild*)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Calculating hash tables ..

Writing database file /var/cache/eix ..

Database contains 12918 packages in 151 categories.

vdr02 ~ #
```

Noch etwas:

Nachdem ich eix nochmal remerged habe, sah ich diese Meldung am Ende:

```
.....

 *

 * Security Warning:

 *

 * Since >=eix-0.12.0, eix uses by default OVERLAY_CACHE_METHOD="parse|ebuild*"

 * This is rather reliable, but ebuilds may be executed by user "portage". Set

 * OVERLAY_CACHE_METHOD=parse in /etc/eixrc if you do not trust the ebuilds.

>>> app-portage/eix-0.12.4 merged.

.....
```

Tja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.....   :Wink: 

----------

## mv

Die eigentliche Frage ist:: Wieso stand "none" in Deiner /etc/eixrc?

Es wird seit einiger Zeit ein /etc/eixrc installiert (das Du irgendwann mit cfg-update/etc-update/... gesehen haben solltest), das ganz ausdrücklich empfiehlt, dort nur noch Variablen hineinzuschreiben, die Du explizit anders als in den "Defaults" vorgesehen benutzen willst.

Die Frage ist ernst gemeint und sollte nicht als impliziter Vorwurf verstanden werden: Es sind sehr viele Leute mit diesem Problem aufgeschlagen (und es gab sogar schon bugreports): Wird so ein Update einer Konfigurationsdatei mit offensichtlich massiven Änderungen einfach "übersehen"?

----------

